# Netzwerkprogrammierung für Anfänger



## florian1995 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe heute versucht einen Netzwerk-Chat zu bauen jedoch hatte ich keinen blassen Schimmer was in den Tutorials steht die ich mit durchgelesen habe. Zu meinen Kenntnissen:
-swing
-robot
-awt
-klassen
Meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich einen Chat baue. Anforderungen:
-ein verwaltender server  ODER  zwei clients die miteinander kommunizieren

ich bitte um eine NICHTGRAFISCHE lösung...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## cr33p (12. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
Klick


----------



## florian1995 (13. Mai 2010)

Danke!!
Super Link kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!!


----------

